# Hello.....



## marty92xrd (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a friend tell me about this place and thought I would come by and check it out. I recognize a few people here and I am sure a few recognize me, but I am looking forward to getting to know some new people as well. I will post a few pictures later of some squirt boat builds that I think everyone will enjoy and hopefully it may pass some pretty neat ideas on.


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2011)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for Joining. :beer:

We have actually exchanged posts on BBC awhile back.

Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Sep 28, 2011)

We all love pictures and more pictures!!! Love to use jet boats but finding less and less time to go. Farming is a 7 day a week job with cows calving.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome!! We love pics.


----------

